# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  عمليه تجميل جديده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## البحار العاشق

[frame="9 80"]نجمة ستار اكاديمي اماني السويسي تجري عمليات تجميل !
اماني السويسي طالبة ستار اكاديمي اجرت عمليات تجميل هذا ما تأكده الصور!
الفرق واضح بين شكل اماني قبل عندما كانت بستار اكاديمي وشكل اماني الجديد بعد عملية التجميل طبعا واضح النفخ في الشفايف و واضحه كذلك عملية التجميل في الانف. انتوا شوفوا الصور واحكموا بنفسكم !






[/frame]

----------


## حتة سكرة

ولسة  يا  بحار   يا ما  حنشوف

----------


## البحار العاشق

[frame="7 80"]والله الناس بتعمل حاجات غريبه
وله فى ذلك حكم
لما نشوف اخرتها معاهم 
ومعى عاميلهم اللى مابتخلصش
قصدى عملياتهم اللى مابتخلصش[/frame]

----------

